# Music from around the world



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Bonjour, you could bring a song from any country of the world.

I start with *Brazil.
*
The Girl from Ipanema


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Wait, are the songs supposed to have been made from artists in those places, instead of just songs *about* different places?  Have I ruined this thread?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Sergio's name and trumpeter Ack Van Rooyen was born in Den Haag holland


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Wait, are the songs supposed to have been made from artists in those places, instead of just songs *about* different places?  Have I ruined this thread?


No, I think we have to put music from a country ... but like the one I just played by Dutch artists call African Beat.
it gets complicated in the end. I do not know anymore


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

This one from Brazil again.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

This band, Dark Lunacy, is from Italy.  The song is Stalingrad.  I'm so confused!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 23, 2017)

*Turkey

*


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Québec , Canada.

Le temps des fêtes


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Bretagne, France.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Atlantis Chronicles is from your part of the world, Dalia.  They are from Paris, France.  The song's location is apparently the tip of South America.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Behemoth is a Polish band.  I'm trying to find songs from these bands that also have locations in them.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Bolt Thrower is a British band.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Another British band.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

These guys are from Sweden.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 23, 2017)

*America Paz is from Argentina

*


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's a band from Germany.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Behemoth is a Polish band.  I'm trying to find songs from these bands that also have locations in them.


I read on YouTube to find information about the song and the band so i don't screw up to much


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

This one was from The Netherlands.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's a band from Spain.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll go with a couple of Japanese bands now.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Also from Japan.  Watching a Babymetal video almost always makes me smile.  It's so silly!


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Irland


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Another German band.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Italia.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's another Polish band.


It's hard to find bands from other countries that also have locations in the song titles.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

The Netherlands again.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

And yet another from Germany.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Italy again.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Norway this time.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Back to Germany!  That country seems to make good music.


----------



## Tehon (Nov 23, 2017)

Denmark


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Another from France.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

I think this is the first one from Canada:


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Brazil


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Germany again.


I honestly did not realize how many German bands I listen to.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Heading back to Sweden.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm kind of surprised I don't have more Canadian bands.  Here's another:


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

France again, another country with some good music.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Austrian music


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

From South Africa...
*
Pata Pata - Miriam Makeba*

Reached #12 on Billboard Hot 100 in 1967


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

From Guinea...

*Bankiero - Mory Kanté*


----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Austrian music



Is that polka?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I'm kind of surprised I don't have more Canadian bands.  Here's another:


Pretty good.

American


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

From Brazil...

*Mas Que Nada – Sergio Mendes & Brasil ‘66*


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Austrian music
> ...


Yes, it is great to see other country music


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Back to Norway.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

From Germany...
*
A Walk In The Black Forest - Horst Jankowski*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Germany again...

*Rette Mich - Nena*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Still in Germany...

*Three O’Clock In The Morning – Bert Kaempfert and His Orchestra
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Austria...

*Rock Me Amadeus - Falco*


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Sweden again.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 23, 2017)

Tuanis mae


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Denmark.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

England...

*Batyar (Bigmouth Strikes Again) - The Ukrainians*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Russia...

*Radio Silence - Boris Grebenshikov*


----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2017)

Spain


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Iceland...

*Motorcrash - Sugarcubes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Iceland again...

*Dirty Paws - Of Monsters And Men*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Still Iceland...

*Svefn-g-englar - Sigur Rós
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Japan...

*Riding On The Rocket - Shonen Knife*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

France & Solomon Islands...

*Sweet Lullaby - Deep Forest*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 23, 2017)

Senegal & England...

*Shakin' The Tree - Youssou N'Dour & Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Finland


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Switzerland.....and a bassist playing an 8-string bass.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Sweden.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Italy.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Brazil


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Sweden again.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Back to Canada


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Back to Sweden....which had more, Germany or Sweden?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

Yet another from Sweden.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2017)

And finally, Norway.


That's it for me, other than bands I only have 1 or 2 songs from, which I did not include.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, you could bring a song from any country of the world.
> 
> I start with *Brazil.
> *
> The Girl from Ipanema


From Russia:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2017)

From Israel...

*Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 24, 2017)

From Italy...

*Madre Dolcissima (Mama) - Zucchero Fornaciari*


----------



## Dalia (Nov 24, 2017)

The Gipsy Kings are a group of flamenco, salsa and pop musicians from Arles and Montpellier in the south of France,


----------



## Dalia (Nov 25, 2017)

Colombia


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2017)

Australia.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2017)

Canada.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

New Zealand...

*Bridges - Broods*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Spain...

*Let Me Out - Dover*


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Brazil...

*Let's Make Love And Listen To Death From Above - CSS (Cansei de Ser Sexy)
*


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Mexico...

*Cornman - Kinky*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Denmark...

*Bakerman - Laid Back*


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Belgium...

*Headhunter - Front 242*


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

France...

*Jubel - Klingande*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Netherlands...

*One Day (Vandaag) - Bakermat*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Germany...

*Coldness (Sunroof mix) - Kreidler*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

More Germany...

*For An Angel - Paul van Dyk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Still Germany...

*Tour De France - Kraftwerk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Germany & Italy...

*La Primavera - Sash! featuring Patrizia Salvatore*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Switzerland & France...

*Rippin Kittin - Golden Boy with Miss Kittin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Sweden...

*Burial - Miike Snow*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

New Zealand...

*Hearts Like Ours - The Naked And Famous*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Sweden...

*Pumpin Blood - NONONO*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Norway...

*Downtown - One 2 Many*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

France...

*Lisztomania - Phoenix*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Japan...

*Twiggy Twiggy - Pizzicato Five*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2017)

Belgium...

*Ça Plane Pour Moi - Plastic Bertrand*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2017)

South Africa...

*The Child (Inside) - Qkumba Zoo*


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 1, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> Mexico...
> 
> *Cornman - Kinky*



I'm not sure what I just watched here, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2017)

Romania...

*Stereo Love - Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina*


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

I suspect they are from USA but I'm not claiming them


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2017)

Germany...

*Du Hast - Rammstein*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2017)

France & Jamaica

*Love Generation - Bob Sinclar featuring Gary Pine*


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Montenegro


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Russia


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Kenya


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Congo


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Iceland


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Iceland


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

France


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Colombiaaaaaa


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Belize


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Tonga


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

JAPAN


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Zanzibar


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Afghanistan


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

And Afghanistan


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 1, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Austrian music




that yodel would make a great Ring Tone,  love it !!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 3, 2017)

Norway & Sweden...

*The Girl And The Robot - Röyksopp & Robyn
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 3, 2017)

Mexico...

*Hanuman - Rodrigo y Gabriela*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 3, 2017)

Jamaica...

*Mr Loverman - Shabba Ranks*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 3, 2017)

Colombia...

*Gitana (Gypsy) - Shakira*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 3, 2017)

Sweden...

*Very Loud - Shout Out Louds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 3, 2017)

France...

*Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 3, 2017)

France...

*Breathe - Télépopmusik*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 3, 2017)

Brazil...

*Maria Elena - Los Índios Tabajaras*


----------



## LittleNipper (Dec 5, 2017)

This is the ONLY Japanese song  and artist to reach number 1 in the United States. I really liked this song, even though I had no idea what was being said!


----------



## BETH-MIDAN (Dec 5, 2017)

my top favoritest music


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2017)

From France...

*Sacré Français! - Dimitri from Paris*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2017)

*From Australia...*

Djäpana (Sunset Dreaming) - Yothu Yindi


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2017)

Germany...
*
Dreamhouse - X-mal Deutschland*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2017)

Okay, I'm going have to do this... the thread made me do it... please forgive me 

South Korea...

*Gangnam Style - Psy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2017)

Netherlands...

*Love You More - Armin van Buuren featuring Racoon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2017)

Brazil...

*So Nice (Summer Samba) - Astrud Gilberto*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 5, 2017)

Netherlands...

*Ray Ray Rain - Bettie Serveert*


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 11, 2017)

India


----------



## Dalia (Dec 14, 2017)

Irland


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 15, 2017)

Chile


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 15, 2017)

Bolivia


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 15, 2017)

Belize


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 15, 2017)

Portugal


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 15, 2017)

RAP from Tulcea, Romania


Pretty sure the guy made a Forrest Gump reference. thats pretty disturbing.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 16, 2017)

and they are stayin alive in MONGOLIA


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 16, 2017)

there is a MONGOLIAN Axel Rose


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 16, 2017)

Solomon Islands


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 17, 2017)

Crete


----------



## MaryL (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=1ZHP6a7ULr8&usg=AOvVaw0G1JnNXyDH-hwAkgYJYvD-


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 17, 2017)

Nepal


----------



## MaryL (Dec 17, 2017)

I love Niyaz and Iran.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 17, 2017)

I am so mesmerized  by Muslims  calls .


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 17, 2017)

MaryL said:


> I am so mesmerized  by Muslims  calls .




Well it's definatley Persian but is it Muslim?? I didn't know they had music like that


----------



## Maggdy (Dec 18, 2017)

*methinks this is  from Germany*


----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)

Germany.


----------



## featherlite (Dec 19, 2017)

I love her voice.   Scandinavia


----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)

Sweden.


----------



## Maggdy (Dec 21, 2017)

*From Hungary.*
This is a song from a movie musical. The very popular singer sings the same song in English too. The film musical title is in English the "Hungarian conquest". This is a historical film, a true story of the Hungarian people.

This is the original version of Hungarian.


And the same song in the English language


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 30, 2017)

Morocco


----------



## Dalia (Dec 31, 2017)

German


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 31, 2017)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 31, 2017)

Kazakhstan


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2017)

genisis :


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 31, 2017)

Texas .... still it's own country last time I checked


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 31, 2017)

O Canada


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2017)

Canada. I love this song ...


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 31, 2017)

Chicago


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 1, 2018)

Mississippi


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 1, 2018)

Middle East


----------



## Dalia (Jan 2, 2018)

The Adagio in G minor for violin, strings and organ continuo, is a neo-Baroque composition popularly *attributed to the 18th century Venetian master Tomaso Albinoni*, but in fact composed almost entirely by the 20th century musicologist and Albinoni biographer Remo Giazotto.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 10, 2018)

Turkey


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 24, 2018)

Iceland


----------



## Dalia (Jan 24, 2018)

Germany


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 24, 2018)

Mongolia:


----------



## Dalia (Jan 26, 2018)

Germany


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 2, 2018)

Vietnam


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 3, 2018)

*Lina Sleibi -عم بتعلق فيك/Dernière Danse (Bass Cover) ft. Usama Allati*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 12, 2018)

Switzerland


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 12, 2018)

Denmark


----------



## Dalia (Mar 21, 2018)

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Dalia (Mar 27, 2018)

France


----------



## Dalia (Jun 12, 2018)

Hans-Zimmer.com - Lisa Gerrard


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 3, 2018)

wherever the gypsies are from


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)

Australian,


----------

